
Show HN: Book a 1-on-1 call with a company insider - tbotnar
https://www.studentment.com
======
tbotnar
Hi there, a little background on Studentment:

I started to think of Studentment when I was at the career fair in my school.
I waited 30 minutes in line only to speak to a company employee for 30
seconds. How was I possibly going to make a connection in that time?

Studentment allows students to book a guaranteed 30 minute phone call with
company insiders. Upon booking, they set objectives for the call (pre-
interview help, resume critique, etc.), which guide the call. Company insiders
set their price and time availability beforehand.

